# New tank set up questions...



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

I have decided to go with a small tank, 29x16x18 about 30 gallons in volume.
It is an acrylic aquarium on an iron stand.
For lighting I was thinking either a two x 24" T5 (about 50 watts) in a wood canopy or a single 65 watt PC in a wood canopy.
Thought on either would be appreciated.

I was also thinking of just going with a sponge filter/power head in the aquarium, or could spring for a canister filter. 


I am open for suggestions, please share your thoughts.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

it depnds on the type of plants you want to keep.
you need to decide what plants you want and what their light requirements are.
I think either would be fine, but i would probably opt for the PC bulb. just easier, IMO. But still may be a bit much light.

sponge filter? i thought about this, honestly though if you can find a canister that would be a better choice i think. I don't know about finding one small enough for that though. Hopefully someone else will add something to this...

If you do go with a canister i would reccommend an eheim.
-moo


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

i have a zoo med canister filter on my nano tank that is supposed to be rated for up to 30 gal..i havent tried it on a 30 yet but it works great on my nano.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Either light setup should allow you to grow most plants. Some stem plants might not look as nice as possible near the bottom of the tank, but they should look good near the top. My set up is like that, but I can't see the lower part of the stem plants due to smaller plants in front of them so it doesn't bother me.

As far as filters, those are the two best choices for a planted tank IMO. Sponge filters with a powerhead are great. The biggest downside is they take up space in the tank, and they take away from the natural look of the tank. Many people will start with them and get rid of them because they don't look nice.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would go with the pc lighting and a eheim classic from drsfostersmith.com its fairly priced and works great. 

in my opinion sponge filters are for breeding/fry growout tanks and even then i wouldnt use them.


----------



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

This is what I have built so far.










I was leaning more toward the sponge filter due to there being nowhere to hide any equipment. I do plan on adding a co2 system so I will have to get creative hiding the tank. I do not think that would be to bad though. Hiding both a co2 tank and canister filter might prove challenging. This is also in the bedroom so it has to be quiet that is why I narrowed the choices between the canister and sponge.

I have an extra icecap 660 ballast. I could start with two T5 bulbs and have the option of adding one or two more bulbs if needed later. If I could go with a single 65 watt PC and be done withit I would much rather go that route.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

oh wow, didn't realize you lacked a ¿storage area? You sure you don't want to look into that?
I'm guessing that stand was made for that tank, but I looks...small?

If i were you and I were able to atleast, I would spend a few $$$ and get a stand with a cabinet.

If not, I second the Eheim classic movement.
And I don't see why you couldn't do a single 65PC. Sounds like a good idea to me. you just need to find a nice system.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree with the Eheim recommendations. You won't find a filter that is more quiet in my opinion.

I do diasgree with the CF ligts and would recommend the T-5 lights instead. The T-5 lights will give you the ability to turn off one of the lights if you think you have too much light. It will also give you the ability to run one light for a "noon blast" of light for say 3-4 hours each day. This does assume you have a separate ballast for each light.


----------



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

The stand is 28" tall; the camera angle is making it look a little short.
If I go with the T5 I would probably go ahead and use the icecap. It will run 2, 3 or 4 bulbs, but all bulbs of the bulbs operate at the same time. I would have to use the 24" bulbs due to the size of the tank.

I also went ahead and built a canister filter today. I added the co2 reactor to the side of the media chamber, but I am not sure it is plumbed correctly...
I have water from the filter entering the top of the co2 chamber. The effluent from this chamber would then go back into the tank. I can change it if it is wrong.










I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow, um no I'm pretty sure that's the way it should be plummed up.
That's a very nice setup, also I didn't think about what MatPat said.
On that note I may opt for the T5's, yeah I'm wishy washy sometimes..lol


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

here's how i would plumb it.

intake from tank-> eheim pump ->canister w/media ->co2 reactor -> output back into tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like you've got it correctly. Nice job on the diy filter/reactor. :thumbsup:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Isn't that really a calcium reactor for a marine aquarium???


----------



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you Bert.
Davis, it is not a calcium rector although it does resemble it. It is a canister filter; there are not media or filter pads in it right now.
I am going to tint the back of the aquarium black and drill for bulkhead fittings for the intake and return of the filter.

I am going to order the parts I need for the lighting. Would it be best to start out with two of the T5 or should I go ahead and do three from the start?

I have some carib sea ecco complete for the substrate and if everything goes smooth I might be able to get water in it this weekend.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool, I can't wait to see it in action, I hope you'll post updates.


----------



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

I just hope it functions correctly :lol:


----------



## somethinsfishy (Dec 8, 2006)

I was just wondering what lights you went with? Which t5s are you wanting to go with? I am new to planted tanks, but i have a reef with t5s.


----------



## George W (Sep 19, 2006)

I am still on the fence with the lighting so to speak. I do not have much more to do to get water in teh tank but I just have not found time to do so. The tank is an odd size so I have to use 24" bulbs, I was looking at some 6700K sold at premium aquatics. I have even thought about using t12 bulbs and overdriving them with the ice cap ballast.


----------



## somethinsfishy (Dec 8, 2006)

I would highly recommend t5s. If you want a lot of light, they will give it. The Tek retro is what I would suggest for you. The reflectors in the kit are what make the lights so powerful. Ice Cap has a retrofit also but I wouldn't suggest it. It overdrives the bulbs quite a bit and has better reflectors. I don't think you need this much light for a planted tank. The overdriven ice cap also really needs a fan blowing on the bulbs. Without a fan you will lose a lot of bulb life, on the ice cap.

This is the cheapest place I have found for tek kits. www.diyreef.com They also have 6500 k bulbs.


----------

